# Mussels & Shrimp w/Boring QView



## misslee (Feb 8, 2009)

Not much to see with shellfish, not like there's the pink ring to ooh & ahh over but these were good just the same.  Hubby loved them, I thought the smoke flavor was a little much for seafood.  

I put the mussels and the shrimp in a perforated pan and let 'em go at 200 for about half an hour to forty five minutes then took them off, tossed them with some butter and garlic and that was that.

I'd do it again but I'd want to try something other than hickory, something more delicate if there is such a thing.  Any recommendations?

I'd also like to do some shark steaks or sword steaks as I think they'd hold up better against the aggressiveness of the smoke flavor.


----------



## darrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Never smoked mussels or shrimp before. I've heard pecan is milder, but have not had the chance to try it yet.


----------



## petesque (Feb 8, 2009)

I agree with the Pecan with Cherry as a alternate.

Pete


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks good bet they were good maybe try some apple or orange wood


----------



## golfnotwork (Feb 9, 2009)

I've smoked shrimp and scallops (wife LOVES scallops) with apple and turned out great.  With the scallops, I smoked them at 225 for about 45 min, then seared them on the stove.  I'm not the biggest scallops fan, but I got 2 thumbs up from my better half.

Mike


----------



## misslee (Feb 9, 2009)

Good suggestions, thanks y'all.  I'm still trying to find a good local source for wood; the mesquite and hickory available at the local grocery & big box stores is what I've been using so far and I definitely want to branch out.  (Branch out...yeah, I said it, no pun intended. LOL) :D


----------



## richoso1 (Feb 9, 2009)

Try using a fruit wood such as cherry, apple, apricot, or alder wood. Any seafood is good in my book, thanks for sharing.


----------



## curious aardvark (Feb 9, 2009)

oaks pretty mild - I currently like it for everything :-)


----------



## cowgirl (Feb 9, 2009)

Another mild one for seafood is olive wood. I like to use it with shrimp and scallops.
Good looking mussels and shrimp Miss Lee!


----------



## cigarbque (Feb 14, 2009)

^ Cowgirl,

Where do you get olive wood? I saw Mario Batali uses it to grill lobsters and shrimp. Looked amazing.


----------



## cman95 (Mar 10, 2009)

Great thread MissLee....I use alot of pecan. It is much milder than hickory. Aso mix in some apple or maple. You may have to order these fruit chips or chunks off the web. Good luck.


----------

